# Whizzer carb leak.......



## squeedals (Aug 30, 2015)

Not sure what you call it, but on the bottom of the Tillotson carb there is a needle valve adjustment. I cannot get it to stop leaking. I took it apart and it looks like there should be some kind of rubber seal but if there is, it's worn or missing. Memory Lane has no such replacement. Any suggestions on how to stop the gas leak? Screwed in tight doesn't do nor does any other position. 

Don


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 30, 2015)

i use small o-rings


----------



## squeedals (Aug 30, 2015)

THE STIG said:


> i use small o-rings



 Do you know the size Stig and where to get em? Thanks for the gas line tip BTW.......saved me some $$


Don


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 30, 2015)

can check tomor when i get to the shop


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 30, 2015)

squeedals said:


> Do you know the size Stig and where to get em? Thanks for the gas line tip BTW.......saved me some $$
> 
> 
> Don




Could you post a pic of what you did with the gas line?


----------



## squeedals (Aug 30, 2015)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> Could you post a pic of what you did with the gas line?




I have it apart right now........had to take the carb off to fix the leak. I will when I get the o ring seal and put it all back together.


----------



## mason_man (Aug 30, 2015)

It would be wise to send it to my buddy, Fred White 330-770-4324
Give him a call, then decide for yourself. 

Ray


----------



## squeedals (Aug 31, 2015)

mason_man said:


> It would be wise to send it to my buddy, Fred White 330-770-4324
> Give him a call, then decide for yourself.
> 
> Ray




I just need a seal (possibly #5 or #7 or both) and I need the sizes of them and where to get them......

Does Fred have an email address?


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 31, 2015)

whizzerfred@yahoo.com


----------



## squeedals (Aug 31, 2015)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> whizzerfred@yahoo.com




Thanks!


----------



## mason_man (Aug 31, 2015)

Don't forget #3 

Ray


----------



## squeedals (Sep 1, 2015)

mason_man said:


> Don't forget #3
> 
> Ray




Wrote Fred..........


----------



## mason_man (Sep 1, 2015)

squeedals said:


> Wrote Fred..........




The man is a Whizzer Magi,so is Ron.

Ray


----------

